# Grouper Fishin



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Anybody want to go? Have a couple of folks already. We'll be Grouper, Jack, and Mingo fishing. We can also do some deep dropping if you guys want.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Son of a gun Brandon, bad timing for me but if things were a bit different I'd be all over this trip...I'd definitely say yes to some deep droppingfor some snowies...

You da man!!! :bowdown

Keep posting these winter trips as I will jump one one soon for sure...

Jimmy


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

What's up Brandon? Haven't heard from you in AWHILE! Give me a call so we can go ona play trip. I definatley need one!!!!


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Brandon,

Good hearing from you. I was thinking the other day that I had not seen a post from you in a while. Hope all is going well!

Dale


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Brandon,

Keep me in mind for future trips. Always have a great time fishing with you.

Jeff


----------

